# OMG, look at Bucky's face!!!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11471308

This boy must be tiny! It says he's only a pound! :shocked: 

He's six years old, but look at him. He's got that puppy face. So adorable. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That can't be right, could it? I wouldn't think a dog that small could survive... He is a little doll baby! :wub2: 

Weren't you the one that said you weren't gonna go on Petfinder anymore?!  I know - it's hard to stay away!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my!! What a tiny little guy he must be! I can't imagine a six year old malt being only one pound. He does have a sweet little face though :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It wasn't you...it was another member! Sorry!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure the weight is a typo. It looks like they forgot to put the number before "pound".


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Marj. I think they omitted the number but
he must be small.......and he's very cute. I'm sure he won't
be alone for long.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

his loveley  hope he finds a home soon,


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I just clicked on the ad and it now says that he is 6 pounds, must have been a typo. I am glad, too, because at 1 pound he would have been quite ill...His face is sweet as can be.... :wub: Hope someone snatches him right up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, he truly is precious. I hope someone on SM grabs him! Hey, where's Jaimie.....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Aug 22 2008, 05:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622900


> I just clicked on the ad and it now says that he is 6 pounds, must have been a typo. I am glad, too, because at 1 pound he would have been quite ill...His face is sweet as can be.... :wub: Hope someone snatches him right up.[/B]


  

No it doesn't. I think you misread. Here is what it says "Hi I am Bucky, a tiny pound six year old purebred Maltese boy! "


----------

